# Planting suggestions?



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I just reclaimed almost 5 acres of quite fertile ground. It is, however, a low and often damp waterway that only rarely carries much runoff water so it dosen't always qualify as well drained soil. It's been dominated with brome grass for years. It is bordered mostly by CRP ground. Looking for planting suggestions for something attractive to both birds and bees yet something with some feed value as hay for a possible single late season mowing after the nesting season.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

My first thought was Sainfoin, but it does not like wet feet. My second suggestion would be Bird's Foot Trefoil. We have both and the bees like them real good.
Dave


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Trefoil does do well on some quite low land. Ph tolerant too. It makes good hay for cows but a lot of horses dont like it unless they are hungry. Has a long blooming period.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

My first thought was sainfoin as well, even bought the seed but after reading more about it decided to put it in a higher and drier location. Trefoil is an interesting thought. Looking for something different than alfalfa......just to get the neighbors talking.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the red clover is an interesting one to try. But not the standard red because I read that the honey bee's tongue
cannot reach it for the nectar. But the bumble bees can. The modified red clover is better to grow for them.
The expensive Nyger seeds are good to grow in a moist area. They tolerate more water than the sainfoin. The yellow blossoms can be
seen mile away when they bloomed. Surely the neighbors will say something about it. And my bees love it over the Russian
sage here. Provide plenty of nectar for my bees. Never have I seen so many different types of song birds in our backyard when they are munching on the ripen
seed heads. Borage is another one to try but they are invasive taking over every open area you have. And seeded heavily too.
The seeds are good for the birds though. But I have never seen any birds on mine maybe because of the Nygers nearby.
*Oh, the Nyger and Borage do not give hay but good bee plants. Maybe to grow some in the lowest part of the land.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

How about buckwheat?


----------



## atsmod (Sep 5, 2014)

I recommand you, Phacelia plants.
I have 19 hectars cultivated with this plant.
All my terrain, is rounded by EVodia trees.
Read about this plants:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phacelia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetradium


----------

